

Ask HN: Help me find or build this simple mobile photo app - revorad

I want a really simple mobile app, to take pictures and upload them to my server. I don't need any additional features.<p>Is there any existing app I can use to do this? I don't mind using any app, as long as it can upload the photos to my server.<p>Or as a mobile newbie, how can I learn to build this quickly?<p>I would like it to work on both iOS and Android. Is PhoneGap a good option?
======
kennywinker
Upload to your server and what...? Dropbox will let you take and upload
pictures, and you can install Dropbox's linux client on your server.

There are also probably dozens of ftp apps that let you take photos, or pull
from your photo library.

~~~
revorad
I mean take a photo with the phone camera and upload that to my server.

